# TPO mix and match



## KCEE (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello everyone, I’m new to TPO and have a question that I’m sure most of you know the answer.
It’s my understanding that you can’t use detail membrane from any manufacturer that didn’t manufacture the TPO. For example, I’m using GAF 60 mil TPO and must use GAF unsupported detail membrane. Is this true or are there others that are compatible?
I would really appreciate hear from those of you who have experience in this area.
Thank you to all who respond.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

I would think TPO is TPO. I've installed 1000's of squares of Firestone TPO and never worked with other brands. Make sure the membrane is clean before welding.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

For warranty proposes I would not recommend it!


----------



## KCEE (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks to both of you for responding. I get mixed answers from others I’ve spoken to about this. This particular project would have no warranty applicability. Maybe I should try to find some scraps and see how it works.


----------



## urethaneroofer (Jul 2, 2009)

TPO is TPO it makes no difference who made it, there all compatible. As a mater of fact once its installed you can't tell one from the other. Now you can't mix PVC and TPO. There are different types out ther you just need to know whats being installed in your area. It seems every market has its preference.


----------



## Enzothecommercialroofer (Oct 18, 2021)

The fact that you can see the scrim through some membranes (FS/Genflex) may pose an issue in welding even though the TPO formulations are similar. But if there is a claim (even a material claim) you don’t want GAF or anyone to see someone else’s accessories on it. I know it’s hard to find materials right now so if a manufacturer says it’s ok to use someone else’s fasteners, accessories, iso, etc. get it in writing!


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

I asked a GAF rep recently about using another manufacturers details because of the material shortage and he nearly had a heart attack. Manufacturers like to make you use 100% of their products for it to be warrantable but to be honest I don't see a major problem with mixing different products. I wouldn't worry about it unless its a huge commercial job or something. Some manufacturers have claimed that their proprietary TPO mix is different then others but honestly its just plastic that welds together. Just don't use two different brands of the actual membrane. I would be worried about the difference in the coefficient of thermal expansion if the mixes truly are different like they claim.


----------

